# Pics of Halloween Houses in my neighborhood



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

UPDATE: NEW PICTURES for 2011 ON PAGE SEVEN of this thread!!!



So one of the few upsides to not being able to have a party or a yardhaunt is that we got to go see 10 to 12 other people's yardhaunts in the greater Los Angeles area. My favorite was the House of Restless Spirits. http://houseofrestlessspirits.com/ Unfortunately I didn't bring my camera for any of those but I did snap a few pics of a few in my own neighborhood.

This first one is the best of the ones in my neighborhood. There are props on the roof, a complete castle facade in the driveway and a haunted house facade and cemetery in the front. Lots of great lighting and effects at night as well.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

This was another one down the street.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Another one.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

This was across the street from the first one.


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow, those are some great looking set ups.....I love the castle facade!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow, you live in the best neighborhood ever! Thanks for the pictures


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

wow! wish I lived in your neighborhood! thanx for sharing!


----------



## ssflipo13 (Nov 8, 2008)

those are some great houses. I wish my neighbors did this much.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

They all look great especially the first one. Big question is, did you invite them to join the forum?


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Love it, and it must have been nice to appreciate others hard work. I wish I could do that sometimes.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Awesome! I wish more people would go that far..


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Lucky you to live in such a great neighborhood.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow thanks for the pics. You definitely live in an area that decorates way more than mine. That castle was amazing as well as the vintage witch house. I've seen people on here build similar facade structures and am just amazed at the level of detail and work that goes into them. Definitely worth appreciating while up. I'd probably drive your neighborhood every night to take them in.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Wow, what a neighborhood! All the haunts look wonderful. I especially like the castle and haunted house. That is just amazing. I also love the daisies in one of the cemetery pictures. That was a nice touch. Thanks for sharing those pictures with us.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Thats cool. The first house you posted rocks.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Wow! Nice neighborhood.
None of those people are members here? Hard to believe.


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

Those houses look great I wish my neighbors did that...


----------



## Frankenfrog (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow..great pics. Love the castle facade. I never seem to have the time to check out the other yards in my area.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Nice to see the other families weren't intimidated by the first house and decorated too. That neighborhood ROCKS!!!!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

The haunted house facade totally rocks. I SO wish I could do that. Somehow or another, I will eventaully.

Dan


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*What a great neigborhood! I feel like moving now!... Lol! Kudos to all participants!*


----------



## Pumpkin King (Jul 14, 2008)

Those houses are amazing!

I took some time on Halloween to walk around and talk to other houses, and boy, was it a good descision. I saw a guy taking down his tombstones so I asked him why, and he told me his whole street was working on a haunt in one guy's garage. They gave me a tour and then we headed to my place and I showed them through it. We also teamed up with another haunt further down the street and all cross-promoted, which was great. I highly recommend you guys get to know your halloween-geek neighbors, it's always fun getting tpo talk haunt with someone.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Definitely worth appreciating while up.


Oh its still up! He got the fencing down, but kind of stalled there.


----------



## piratehouse (Oct 6, 2009)

all of this in one neighborhood ? Fantastic !!!!


----------



## Jaybo (Oct 18, 2008)

Ok, there are way too many people putting up facades everywhere now. I have GOT to build one for our haunt! Kids? Sorry, Christmas is cancelled this year. Daddy needs the money for Halloween next year!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

piratehouse said:


> all of this in one neighborhood ? Fantastic !!!!


Yep I took all these pics in one walk around the neighborhood. Plus we visited probably ten other yardhaunts this year. That were in the area. Managed to forget the camera for those.


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

wow awsome pics man whats that guy going to do with all that dirt around that tree...LOL


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

deoblo said:


> wow awsome pics man whats that guy going to do with all that dirt around that tree...LOL


Last time I went by the dirt was still there.  He actually had pipes underneath for fog to go through.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Here are two from my town, one is about 8 blocks away and the other about a mile over in the upper class section of main street.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

This is the second house. She takes out a full page ad in the newspaper, gives out 1,000 Wonka bars, two with $100 bills, has a popcorn cart, cider cart, and does the guess the weight of the pumpkin contest where she gives away a free family membership to our new YMCA fitness center.

They say the house which was built about 8 years ago cost 33 million to build.























































Side entrance:


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

In case your wondering what the house above looks like during the day.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

WOW! Their own Haunted Mansion! Thanks for sharing those pics!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Cool house!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Hallow and WOW!! Gee Tumblindice --- Now that Christmas is on the way - perhaps I should post a "Guess MY weight!" contest in front of my house now that pumpkin time has passed... Whew - did I ever eat turkey and leftovers this weekend!!

Just a fantastic house - as are the others in this thread. Do you know where the owners STORE all the facade materials, etc? Makes me drool for sure.... gurgle gurgle BOO!*


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Awesome places, but I'm torn about wanting my neighbors to go all out like that. As cool as it would be to have great haunts nearby, it would really raise the bar and i'd end up divorced because i'm, well, a little competitive. that upsale place Tumblin showed us has SO much potential--I'm more than a little jealous.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> * Do you know where the owners STORE all the facade materials, etc? Makes me drool for sure.... gurgle gurgle BOO!*


The guy that had the haunted house and castle facades said that it all stores in his garage.  It looked to be a single car garage on top of it. So I am assuming it is pretty packed.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

ondeko said:


> Awesome places, but I'm torn about wanting my neighbors to go all out like that.


I typically think it would be fun have a house like this as my direct neighbor, but the guy with the castle and haunted house facade had his music and lights on two or three weeks before Halloween and at least a few days after. One night we went by at close to ten at night on a weekday about a week or so before Halloween and the lights and music were going. It might get to be a little much. You have to have really great neighbors!! One of my favorite yardhaunts, Boney Island, had to stop operating due to neighbor complaints. So there are pluses and minuses.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Amazing houses. must be fun to tour the local Yard Haunts. I always mean to get out and enjoy local Haunts, but find I am far too busy in October get a chance to tour them.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Trex said:


> Amazing houses. must be fun to tour the local Yard Haunts. I always mean to get out and enjoy local Haunts, but find I am far too busy in October get a chance to tour them.


It was pretty cool to be able to get to see so many cool yardhaunts. I think we probably saw at least 10 or 12. But, it really does suck not to be able to do one of my own. But, hopefully in the next few years I will be able to get back into it. Until then it is great to get ideas and inspiration from seeing other people's great stuff.


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

Those are great displays. I like the popcorn ideal. I might buy a machine and pop it during the night and give out fresh popcorn! That would rock!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

This would make for a good thread next year; posting up pics of Halloween houses in your neighborhood or town. I'll bet there are some pretty nice "undiscovered" displays out there.


----------



## mikentn (Nov 2, 2009)

Amazing! I'm the only one who decorates in my neighborhood for Halloween.

I especially liked the haunted house at the first of the thread, and of course the mansion. It's great that they get into the spirit like that!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

I wanted to post a "before and after" shot of this Halloween house in my neighborhood, but I got lazy. Finally got around to taking the "before" pictures recently.

Here is the "before"...










..... and the "after".










Then the "before" of the drive way area......










and the "after".....


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow!! The people in that house really go all out!!!!


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow! Amazing!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Wow! Looks fantstic! I love the moon over the house.

I guess high winds aren't much of a problem in Washington state?


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

that house looks great, they must have put some work into it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

SO cool. I love driving around and finding some house all decked out.

The houses in your 'hood are awesome! Thanks for posting!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

I live in the Valley, what part of L.A. is that?


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

These are fabulous, it amazes me the effort people put into their haunts. I wish my street looked that good on Halloween night, the local children must be over the moon.


----------



## magnusius (Mar 6, 2011)

I would absolutely love to live in a neighborhood with this number of great haunters. I am the only one who goes all out for like twelve square blocks. My dream is that scene in Trick R Treat with the Halloween carnival thing going on, the streets full of people celebrating the blessed day! Way to go Angelinos.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow these houses are amazing. The one with the castle and haunted house facades made me literally gasp, they are perfect! It's like a Spooky Town piece come to life!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

How cool to live in a neighborhood where that many people go all out!


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

Thank you for sharing these! You're very lucky to live in such a neat neighborhood.


----------



## Revned (May 21, 2011)

Amazing, thanks for sharing the photos. the first house looks like a movie set.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

The last day of August I was out for a walk in my neighborhood and saw that the "Halloween house" had his Halloween stuff out of his garage.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

I was by today and he had the front facade and the cemetery fence up already...... forgot to take pictures. Tomorrow! I am on the lookout for others in my area!!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

How neat! Another forum member who lives in my city also starts at the end of August. He has his fence and a lot of his tombstones up already, along with some props. He adds things right up through Halloween day and has an awesome display. His forum name is Motel Sixx. He doesn't get on much but hopefully he'll put up some pics. I like seeing people decorate early.


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

You live in the best neighborhood ever, I wish lived in your neighborhood! thanx for sharing!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

It would be amazing to live on a street where multiple houses went Halloween decoration crazy. I secretly keep hoping our decorations will be contagious and the neighbours will join in and make their own cemeteries.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I feel the same way Lil Ghouliet.


----------



## His and Hearse (May 19, 2011)

Cool 'hood! Man, that one guy goes nuts! 

We have been lucky enough to have next door neighbors that have gotten into it the last 5 years or so. Our yards connect so it is like one big long haunt. Very cool! Also a couple other houses on our street do little things. It's amazing how having a good street brings TOTers. We get 300 kids, but a couple blocks over they only get 50 or 60.


----------



## Rosetta28 (Sep 7, 2011)

We are the only house in our neighborhood that decorates, it kinda sucks I wish we would rubb off on our neighbors too.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

I accidentally intimidated my neighbor across the street into not decorating last year. And this was just with store bought tombstones and a few spotlights and a hot coals prop (I made it rectangular in front of our "Your Time Will Come" stone, as if the grave was an opening to hell). "Well I _*was*_ going to put out some pumpkins, but..."

Oops.


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

WOW!! That's awesome. Most of my neighbors on my street turn off their lights on Halloween..


----------



## grogan81 (Sep 27, 2010)

Great neighbors. I'm the about the only one in our neighborhood who decorates and I have been hoping for years that I would rub off on our neighbors to no avail. I'll keep trying though. It seems that less and less people are even passing out candy. If i didn't decorate I probably wouldn't get any TOTers.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

liuoliveira said:


> You live in the best neighborhood ever, I wish lived in your neighborhood! thanx for sharing!


I think it helps to live in the city of Angels. I am already starting my list of yardhaunts to visit this year. Plus I go on long walks and rides around my area from now until Halloween in search of new yardhaunts.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

OK!! Today's' update of yardhaunts in my neighborhood.

This is the front yard with the "haunted house" and graveyard. Looks like the stuff on the roof is up in the front, but no tombstones yet.









This is the driveway with the "castle". There are still TONS of boxes that look like they need to be unpacked. Plus the stuff on the roof still needs to go up.









Sadly nothing else to report in my neighborhood so far.....


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

amazing! We are the only ones in our neighborhood that really do it up, but I'm ok with it, it's all for the fun of our own (and the tots) but compared to this (and lots of other stuff on the forum) we really don't do that much at all! but, a few decorations goes a long way! Last year was our first year in this house, and we were told to expect fewer than twenty. our neighbors had just under twenty kids, but we had 76! (still low numbers, but this year hoping for more!)


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow, all these pics make me want to move back up north ( I live in sunny S. Florida )
Not many folks in my area decorate. I did see a few houses last year, but in a friend's
neighborhood. They themselves decorate, but nothing too extravagant 


I reaaaaalllly need to move, LOLs.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

The family next door has 4 kids and the oldest [8] just about has apoplexy if they don't roll out their Halloween decor on Oct 1. They do store bought stuff but are enthusiastic in a modest way. Other houses do small stuff but I'd love to have some of them up their game. There are a couple of other medium size haunters like me a few blocks away in every direction, but no really big haunts.


----------



## nightcast (Sep 8, 2011)

All those houses are great! I'm back decorating my parents house, since my neighborhood pretty much goes dark. Last year was low on TOT'ers, but we were the only ones who really went all out. Hopefully this year word gets around we are setting up again, and will draw even more TOT'ers. Now if I can only get some of my projects finished for this years fun . . .


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

yardhauntjunkie said:


>


OK I went back by this yard today and everything looked EXACTLY the same. Not much progress, BUT there was a pile of brand new lumber in the driveway where the garbage cans and small pieces of wood are. Sheets of the same plywood he built the facades out of and 2x4's. So I think he is going to be adding something new this year!!!


----------



## jackg (Aug 18, 2012)

West L.A. (near the Santa Monica Airport)


----------

